# ThermoFlex Plus and Polyester: Haloing Help!



## redpine (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi There,

I am new to the industry in general. A customer recently came in wanting Thermoflex Plus white heat transfers on 100% polyester jerseys. I pressed them for the recommended time amount and removed the backing... only to find that the backing had left the fabric paler when removed! So I have these dark blue jerseys, a lovely white transfer, and a lightblue square halo around the transfer in the shape of the backing. Any way you can help me fix this?

Thanks,
Rebecca


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

redpine said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am new to the industry in general. A customer recently came in wanting Thermoflex Plus white heat transfers on 100% polyester jerseys. I pressed them for the recommended time amount and removed the backing... only to find that the backing had left the fabric paler when removed! So I have these dark blue jerseys, a lovely white transfer, and a lightblue square halo around the transfer in the shape of the backing. Any way you can help me fix this?
> 
> ...


You either pressed too hard or too much heat or too long. Check the temp of your press. Make sure the temp is close to what the display or temp setting of the press. I use thermoflex extra which is used for delicate fabric. It has lower pressing time, temp and pressure. It is pressed for 3 to 5 seconds, 300-315F, medium pressure, cold peel and press again for 10 seconds. You might try pressing thermoflex plus with thermoflex extra settings.

Thermoflex extra will not work on 100% cotton or high cotton content cotton blend. So don't confuse the two products when applying to certain types of material.


----------



## redpine (Jun 2, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> You either pressed too hard or too much heat or too long. Check the temp of your press. Make sure the temp is close to what the display or temp setting of the press. I use thermoflex extra which is used for delicate fabric. It has lower pressing time, temp and pressure. It is pressed for 3 to 5 seconds, 300-315F, medium pressure, cold peel and press again for 10 seconds. You might try pressing thermoflex plus with thermoflex extra settings.
> 
> Thermoflex extra will not work on 100% cotton or high cotton content cotton blend. So don't confuse the two products when applying to certain types of material.


Thanks a lot for the information... I was thinking that the pressing was probably too long. Do you know if the dye being picked up by the backing would happen with any quality of polyester, or might part of the problem have been that these were 'cheap' garments (customer supplied)? 

I figured that I'd just goofed the shirts. Oh well... that's how learning happens I guess!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

redpine said:


> Thanks a lot for the information... I was thinking that the pressing was probably too long. Do you know if the dye being picked up by the backing would happen with any quality of polyester, or might part of the problem have been that these were 'cheap' garments (customer supplied)?
> 
> I figured that I'd just goofed the shirts. Oh well... that's how learning happens I guess!


It could be the garment too.


----------



## Kearstin1228 (Mar 10, 2018)

I am pressing track jerseys and they are 100% Polyester Wicking Knit. What type of vinyl should I use for this? The jerseys will be red with white lettering.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kearstin1228 said:


> I am pressing track jerseys and they are 100% Polyester Wicking Knit. What type of vinyl should I use for this? The jerseys will be red with white lettering.


The concern with red is dye migration into the vinyl. If you're not careful your white vinyl will eventually turn pink.

You want a vinyl that is made to prevent dye migration and is applied preferably at a lower temperature. Something like Easyweed Sub Block.


----------



## Holger Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

See how you can find out whether a low temp HTV or a migration blocker is the better choice on page 7 in the attachment.

Best regards


----------



## redfoxx (Feb 2, 2012)

So what kind of Heat Transfer should I use for 100% polyester? It's a athletic thin workout shirt


----------



## redfoxx (Feb 2, 2012)

The test? How do you test it unless you go all in on a shirt? I usually buy from uscutter.com, which HT is the best for polyester? Poli-Flex Turbo Heat Transfer?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

redfoxx said:


> The test? How do you test it unless you go all in on a shirt? I usually buy from uscutter.com, which HT is the best for polyester? Poli-Flex Turbo Heat Transfer?


I would ask your supplier directly which of their products is best to prevent dye migration.


----------

